# Te amo / Te quiero



## pollon82

Salve a tutti,

sto imparando lo spagnolo on the road (forse devo precisare che ho a che fare per lo più con latino-americani).

Una curiosità, probabilmente posta innumerevoli volte: qual è la differenza tra le espressioni "te amo" e "te quiero"? Per quel poco che ho capito è riduttivo tradurre "te quiero" con "ti voglio bene" che noi italiani usiamo in modo abbastanza generalizzato. 

Se qualcuno mi sa dare qualche delucidazione mi chiarirà molte cose!

Un salutone a tutti


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Te quiero= Te voglio bene è usato molto, con gli amici, la famiglia, etc.
Te amo=Ti amo, con la tua ragazza/ragazzo, la tua mama, papa, etc.
Salve!


----------



## pollon82

quindi esiste una differenza sostanziale tra, per esempio, "te quiero (te quiero mucho)" e "te amo"?

Mil gracias


----------



## Eugin

Ciao pollon!
Io non parlo molto bene italiano, ma posso tentare...

Tigger ti ha gia detto le differenze sostanziali fra queste frasi... 

"Te amo" si usa con il tuo fidanzatto/ la tua fidanzatta, è forse con la tua mama e padre, ma non così spesso come con il tuo amore.

Ricorda: "Te amo" é lo stesso che "Ti amo", dunque: a chi le dicce tu "Ti amo"??  

Spero essere d`aiuto!!!


----------



## bushbaby4891

*fidanzatto*  fidanzato 
*dicce*  dice 


!Hola a todos! Soy italiana pero mi profesora de espanol es de Barcelona...ella suele decir que "te amo" es una expresion muy fuerte y que (en Espana por lo menos) se usa te quiero para decir tanto "ti amo" tanto "ti voglio bene" y entonces creo que !!!!tu puedes decir lo que quieres!!!!


----------



## Eugin

En realidad, así es como se estila en España, y es muy cierto.
Pero en América Latina, es muy, pero muy común decir "Te amo" a tu pareja, y quizás a algún padre...

Tan solo tienes que mirar alguna telenovela lationoaméricana para ver a qué me refiero... ¡están plagadas de "Te amo"!

Personalmente, jamás le diría a mi hermana o a una amiga que la amo. Sí que la quiero mucho, pero jamás "Te amo". Todo depende de la zona donde se encuentre la persona, bushbaby....


----------



## bushbaby4891

Si si, claro por eso he dicho de donde es mi profesora, para todos pueden darse cuenta del uso de la frase ;-)


----------



## Noa-Spain

Yo soy española y aqui no se suele decir ``te amo´´ aunque quieras muchisimo a esa persona. Aqui se suele decir tanto a amigos,como a gente de tu familia o a tu pareja.. ``te quiero mucho o te quiero´´


----------



## pollon82

Muchas gracias por todas las explicaciónes.

Entonces voy a precisar más el asunto.

Cual es (si existe) la diferencia "Te quiero (mucho)/Te amo" en México?



Byeeeeee


----------



## roxcyn

Ma ho sentido in una canzone: "Non ti voglio più, non ti voglio più....il celo è blu..." (e sì è una canzone di amore)

Così penso che "Ti volgio più" possa significare "Ti amo".  Però è come in italiano, non è vero?  Ti voglio (qualche volta per la famiglia), ti amo (qualche volta per la ragazza/il ragazzo).  Ma come ha detto "Bushbaby" è possibile dire o "te amo" o "te quiero"


----------



## Necsus

roxcyn said:
			
		

> Ma ho sentito in una canzone: "Non ti voglio più, non ti voglio più....il cielo è blu..." (eh sì, è una canzone d'amore)
> 
> Così penso che "Ti voglio più" possa significare "Ti amo". Però E' così in italiano, non è vero? Ti voglio (qualche volta per la famiglia), ti amo (qualche volta per la ragazza/il ragazzo). Ma come ha detto "Bushbaby" è possibile dire o "te amo" o "te quiero"


Ciao, Roxcyn. In realtà in italiano "ti voglio" si può dire, ma si usa in senso fisico, passionale, con la ragazza/il ragazzo, è come dire "Ho voglia di te".


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que puso Tiger:

Te quiero/te quiero mucho= Te voglio bene è usato molto con gli amici, la famiglia, etc.
Te amo=Ti amo, con la tua ragazza/ragazzo, tua mama, papa, etc.

En cuanto a la diferencia entre los dos, pues es la intensidad del sentimiento. Te amo se dice la mayor parte de las veces sólo a la pareja sentimental definitiva, y a los familiares más cercanos.

Ci vediamo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## danalto

Eugin said:
			
		

> Ciao pollon!
> Io non parlo molto bene l'italiano, ma posso tentare...
> 
> Tigger ti ha già detto le differenze sostanziali fra queste frasi...
> 
> "Te amo" si usa con il tuo fidanzat[/s]to/ la tua fidanzatta, e forse con la tua mamma e con tuo padre, ma non così spesso come con il tuo amore.
> 
> Ricorda: "Te amo" é lo stesso che "Ti amo", dunque: tu a chi le dici tu "Ti amo"??
> 
> Spero di essere stata d'aiuto!!!


 Hola, euge!


----------



## pepita78

Hola
En Latino America se suele decir "te amo" por la pasiòn, me entiendes?
Tambièn se usa muchisimo "te quiero", y la diferencia està en lo che dijo Erasmo. 

Chaito!


----------

